# Angler, Angeln und das Forum....



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2015)

*Angler, Angeln und das Forum....​*Angeln ist ja ein sehr vielschichtiges Hobby, und dabei genauso unterschiedlich wie die Angler es selber sind. 

Das reicht vom „Wurmbaden“ zur Entspannung bis hin zur Lebenseinstellung „Leidenschaft Angeln“. 

Es gibt Fliegenfischer, Spinnangler, Karpfenangler, Wettangler, Puffangler, Wallerangler, Wurmbader, Meeresangler, C+Rler, Kochtopfangler, Vereinsangelfischer, vereinslose Angler, und, und, und.....

Da ist es dann natürlich nicht leicht, eine Plattform für alle Angler bieten zu wollen - und dabei auch noch allen möglichst gerecht zu werden. 

Die einen schimpfen, wenn sich Angler nicht moralisch/ethisch so geben, dass man nix Schlechtes über sie sagen kann..

Die anderen, weil immer mehr Verbote und Restriktionen kommen.

Die einen wollen, dass genau ihre Vorstellung vom Angeln allgemeingültig wird.

Andere wieder meinen „leben und leben lassen“, soll doch jeder angeln, wie er es für richtig hält..

Kein Wunder, dass im Forum dazu bei verschiedensten Themen immer wieder solche Meinungen in Diskussionen aufeinander prallen..

So weit, so gut und keinerlei Problem.

Jedenfalls solange, wie der Ton in der Diskussion nicht ausartet und keine persönliche Anmache in den Diskussionen untereinander benutzt wird oder Themen ins Offtopic abgleiten.

Sowohl redaktionell wie auch für die Mods ist es vollkommen wurscht, welche Meinung jemand konkret hat. 

Dazu ist ja ein Forum da. 
Das auszudiskutieren. 
Einschreiten sollen und müssen die Mods aber immer dann, wenn in den Diskussionen der Ton umschlägt und/oder das ins persönliche abdriftet, Themen ins Offtopic abgleiten oder erkennbar rechtliche Probleme da sind. 
Wobei Mods selbstverständlich mitdiskutieren sollen und dürfen.

Gerade weil Angeln so vielschichtig und unterschiedlich ist wie die Angler selber, ist es eben nicht leicht, einen gemeinsamen Nenner zu finden, der für alle zutrifft. 
Das kann angesichts solcher Unterschiede wie oben beschrieben logischerweise nur der berühmte „kleinste gemeinsame Nenner“ sein.

*Und was ist eigentlich dann dieser „kleinste, gemeinsame Nenner“?*

Auch das kann unterschiedlich interpretiert werden, was ja auch viele machen. 
Für den einen ist es Angeln nur zur Verwertung, für den anderen ist Angeln ohne gleichzeitig aktiven Naturschutz kein Angeln, der nächste sieht Angeln nur für Vereinsmitglieder etc...

Hier im Forum sollen die aber ja alle ihren Platz kriegen zum diskutieren – und daher ist der „kleinste gemeinsame Nenner“ bei/für uns noch viel „kleiner“ angesetzt – und zwar unabhängig von den zu beachtenden Gesetzen ...


*Der Angler – Das Angeln*
Angeln ist, als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung in der Natur – auch nach Bundesnaturschutzgesetz - zunächst nur der Versuch, in seiner Freizeit mit Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen, sowie der Möglichkeit, einen Teil der Fische zur Verwertung entnehmen zu können, wo das erlaubt ist. 

*Wer also in seiner Freizeit versucht, mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen, ist ein Angler.*

Darüber hinaus kann und sollte man sich auch darüber Gedanken machen bzw. das als Angler beachten, was man im Sinne gesunden Menschenverstandes durchaus noch unter „kleinstem, gemeinsamen Nenner“ zusammen fassen könnte (und was eh grundsätzlich beim bewegen in der Natur und nicht nur für Angler gilt) :

Zum Angeln sind, unabhängig vom jeweiligen Bewirtschafter - die dafür verantwortlich sind - möglichst saubere Gewässer mit einem guten Bestand  auch und gerade angelbarer Fische notwendig.

Bewirtschafter, die also Anglern das Angeln in solchen Gewässern ermöglichen, ohne über das gesetzliche vorgeschriebene Maß hinausgehend Restriktionen aufzuerlegen, unterstützt jeder vernünftige Angler aktiv durch sein positives Verhalten.

Angelvereine, welche Anglern in diesem Sinne Angelmöglichkeiten über Gastkarten bieten, ohne Benachteiligung bei den Bedingungen gegenüber Vereinsmitgliedern -  mit einem entsprechend höheren Kartenpreis gegenüber aktiven Vereinsmitgliedern zum Ausgleich für deren Leistungen - unterstützt also jeder vernünftige  Angler aktiv durch sein positives Verhalten.

Auch ein Angler verhält sich am Gewässer und in der Natur grundsätzlich so, dass möglichst keine bzw. so wenig wie möglich Schäden auf dem Weg zum Wasser  sowie am Angelplatz selber, entstehen. 

Auch ein Angler lässt keinen Müll beim Angeln zurück.

Auch wenn Fischen wissenschaftlich kein „sich selbst bewusst sein“ und damit kein  Schmerz-, Stress- oder Leidempfinden im Sinne individuellen Erlebens wie bei Menschen oder höher entwickelten Säugetieren nachgewiesen werden kann, behandelt der vernünftige Angler den gefangenen Fisch mit allem Respekt gegenüber der Kreatur:
1 - Zu entnehmende Fische werden betäubt oder abgeschlagen und, soweit notwendig, gekehlt bzw. abgestochen.

2 - Zu hälternden Fischen wird ein ausreichend großer Setzkescher, dem Gewässer angepasst festgemacht, zur Verfügung gestellt und die Hälterdauer auf das notwendige Maß begrenzt, ein eventuelles Um- oder zurücksetzen danach mit größter Sorgfalt und Umsicht getätigt.

3 – Zurück zu setzende Fische werden so schnell wie möglich zurückgesetzt. 






*Unterschied Angler - Angelfischer*
[weil das ja auch immer gerne mal nachgefragt wird)
Ein Angler ist jemand, dessen primäres Hobby das Angeln ist (Definition siehe oben).

Ein organisierter Angelfischer ist jemand, dessen primäres Hobby das Vereinsleben und die Bewirtschaftung von Gewässern und die Gremienarbeit ist.

Es gibt aber natürlich auch „Mischformen“.


----------



## strignatz (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angler, Angeln und das Forum....*

Moin, ganz schöner Artikel, aber ich verstehe die Aussage irgendwie nicht. Magst du das evtl nochmal mit eins zwei Sätzen erklären? 
Vielleicht bin ich auch nicht ganz auf der Höhe vor Freude nach Hause zu kommen und angeln zu fahren


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angler, Angeln und das Forum....*

Da ist keine Aussage weiter - eher ne Ansage und Begriffsdefinition.

Nämlich schlicht für wen und nach welchen grundsätzlichen Richtlinien das Forum da ist.


----------



## strignatz (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angler, Angeln und das Forum....*

Ok, danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angler, Angeln und das Forum....*

Immer gerne ;-)


----------



## G.B.Wolf (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ein Magnet für Menschen: Angeln ohne Prüfung! Mit dem Touristenscheinangelschein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann hättest Du einfach richtig und vollständig lesen sollen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ach ja, die leidige anglerboardsche Trennung zwischen "organisiertem Angelfischer" und "richtigem", sprich nicht vereinsgebundenem, Angler. Nach 25 Jahren Angeltätigkeit und tausenden von Gewässerbesuchen im In- und Ausland inklusive Gesprächen mit hunderten oder tausenden Anglern/Angelfischern ist mir dieser Blödsinn nicht ein einziges Mal untergekommen, dazu musste ich mich erst hier im Board anmelden.

Und ich glaube, du hast Lajos nicht richtig verstanden, Thomas. Übersetzt bedeutet seine Aussage doch nur, dass 95% aller in Vereinen organisierten Angelfischer (zumindest in seiner Region, aus der ich ebenfalls stamme) eben nicht der Vereinsmeierei oder Gewässerbewirtschaftung wegen Mitglied in einem Verein sind, sondern um einfacher/besser/schneller/kostengünstiger angeln gehen zu können. Somit ist ihr primäres Hobby das Angeln, ergo sind sie nach deiner eigenen Definition keine organisierten Angelfischer, sondern... ja, was eigentlich? Organisierte Angler (ohne -fischer)?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angler, Angeln und das Forum....*



G.B.Wolf schrieb:


> Ach ja, die leidige anglerboardsche Trennung zwischen "organisiertem Angelfischer" und "richtigem", sprich nicht vereinsgebundenem, Angler.


Nicht zwischem "richtigen", vereinsungebundenem Angler und organisiertem Angelfischer.
Siehe oben.
Vereinsbindung oder nicht ist NICHT das Kriterium oder die Definition für Angler!

Zwischen Angler (das können ja auch organisierte Angelfischer sein, kommt nur drauf an, was dem einzelnen wichtiger ist, Angeln oder Vereinsarbeit) und organisiertem Angelfischer (der Begriff kommt ja nicht von uns, den müssen wir halt übernehmen, weil die Verbandler den benutzen)..

Und den Unterschied hat Frau Dr. eingeführt, nicht wir, davon ab.

Nachlesbar....

Deswegen hier auch die genaue Definition Angler, Angelfischer, Mischform wie das hier gesehen wird, und dass das Forum eben für ALLE da ist (Angler, organisierte Angelfischer und Mischformen) und wir nicht wie die Verbandler immer welche ausgrenzen.

Und im Unterschied zum Verein oder Verband kriegt hier auch nicht automatisch die Führung recht, sondern muss das mit ausdiskutieren, wie man sieht ;-))


----------



## G.B.Wolf (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angler, Angeln und das Forum....*

Nein, das sehe ich nicht. Von allen Internetforen, in denen ich angemeldet bin, herrscht hier die größte Gutsherrenmanier und Obrigkeitswillkür. Von daher kriegt "die Führung" hier schon automatisch recht, zumindets weit mehr, als ich bisher in anderen Foren erleben musste. 
Das Board ist bei weitem nicht so objektiv und unparteiisch, wie du das gerne  hättest. Das sieht man allenthalben hier im Forum, und das wurde ja auch  schon des öfteren von anderen moniert.

Aber zum Thema:
Ich z.B. habe schon oft auf die leidige Unterscheidung zwischen freien Anglern und organisierten Angelfischern hingewiesen, du selbst hast diese Trennung aber immer wieder hervorgekehrt. Die guten freien Angler, die alles richtig machen und sich den bösen Verbandlern entziehen, und die niederträchtigen organisierten Angelfischer, die noch lange vor dem Anglen v.a. daran Freude finden, Vereins- und Verbandsfunktionäre zu wählen, die ihnen selbst und den freien Anglern das Leben schwer machen sollen. Das hast du in empfundenen 100 Posts so geschrieben. Also erzähl mir nicht, hier im segensreichen Anglerboard wären alle Angler/Angelfischer gleich! Manche sind nämlich eben doch gleicher, das ist meine Erfahrung aus fast drei Jahren Boardmitgliedschaft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angler, Angeln und das Forum....*



G.B.Wolf schrieb:


> Ich z.B. habe schon oft auf die leidige Unterscheidung zwischen freien Anglern und organisierten Angelfischern hingewiesen, du selbst hast diese Trennung aber immer wieder hervorgekehrt.



Nochmal, Du vermischst zwei Diskussionen, die angelpolitische und die Definition Angler fürs Forum:
Und ja, ich bin GEGEN den DAFV und die ihn tragenden Landesverbände, warum, hab ich oft genug ausgeführt.

Das hat aber rein gar NICHTS mit der Definition Angler zu tun, gerne nochmal:


> *Wer also in seiner Freizeit versucht, mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen, ist ein Angler*.


Und für alle diese Angler UND daran interessierten (zukünftige Angler also, vereins/verbandsgebunden oder nicht) ist das Forum da, solange sich der Einzelne an die Regeln hier (vor allem Nettiquette, Copyright, Offtopic etc.) hält.


----------



## G.B.Wolf (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angler, Angeln und das Forum....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal, Du vermischst zwei Diskussionen, die angelpolitische und die Definition Angler fürs Forum:
> Und ja, ich bin GEGEN den DAFV und die ihn tragenden Landesverbände, warum, hab ich oft genug ausgeführt.
> 
> Das hat aber rein gar NICHTS mit der Definition Angler zu tun, gerne nochmal:
> ...



Hand auf's Herz, Thomas, den Begriff "organisierter Angelfischer" in Abgrenzung zu "Angler" hab ich noch nie vereins-, verbandsseitig oder gar von irgendeinem Angler am Wasser gehört, einzig und allein von dir hier. Ob du ihn nun von jemand anderem übernommen hast, ist dabei nebensächlich. Du hast hier im Board ja nicht nur deine Abneigung gegen den DAFV mehr als nur deutlich kundgetan, man liest bei deinen entsprechenden Posts schon heraus (auch, aber nicht nur zwischen den Zeilen), dass dir "unorganisierte Angler" näher am Herzen liegen als "organisierte Angelfischer", die sich erstmal von dem Generalverdacht der bewussten Schädigung des deutschen Angelwesens reinwaschen müssen. 
Also erzähl mir bitte nicht, ich würde hier zwei Definitionen vermischen, da du ja auch mal die eine, mal die andere verwendest, wenn dir gerade danach ist. Und red dich bitte nicht damit heraus, dass die Abgrenzung ja von Frau Dr. stammt, das ist Kindergartenniveau à la "die hat aber angefangen", v.a. dann, wenn du diese Definition zur Stützung deiner eigenen Argumentation verwendest (wie schon häufiger geschehen).


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angler, Angeln und das Forum....*

Ich sprach nicht vom vermischen von Definitionen, sondern von Diskussionen (weils hier nicht um meine Einstellung zum DAFV geht, sondern um die Definition Angler fürs Forum)....

Und ich finde auch, dass organisierte Angelfischer/Angler durchaus immer wieder mal klasse Sachen machen.

Wie gestern, als wir einen Verein kennen lernten in Hessen, der klasse Jugendarbeit macht und die Jungen erst mal ohne Prüfung angeln lässt, oder jetzt aktuell die Niedersachsen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4355996#post4355996

Ich differenziere da schon immer....


----------



## Jose (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angler, Angeln und das Forum....*

ich bewundere deine geduld, thomas #6


----------



## G.B.Wolf (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angler, Angeln und das Forum....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ich finde auch, dass organisierte Angelfischer/Angler durchaus immer wieder mal klasse Sachen machen.
> 
> Wie gestern, als wir einen Verein kennen lernten in Hessen, der klasse Jugendarbeit macht und die Jungen erst mal ohne Prüfung angeln lässt, oder jetzt aktuell die Niedersachsen:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4355996#post4355996
> ...



Jeder mir bekannte Verein (in Bayern) lässt Jungangler ohne Fischerprüfung angeln. Erst ab 18 Jahren ist diese hier gesetzlich zwingend vorgeschrieben. Nur, wenn ein Jungangler ab 14 Jahren alleine angeln will, muss er die Prüfung ablegen, aber gezwungen wird er dazu nicht.
Aber schön, wenn du differenzierst!




> Zitat von _*Jose*_
> ich bewundere deine geduld, thomas #6


Was hättest du denn gemacht? Mich verwarnt oder gar gesperrt? Auf welcher Grundlage? Ich habe gegen keine Forenregel verstoßen, habe die Nettiquette beachtet, bin auch nicht ausfällig geworden. Ich habe lediglich meine Meinung kundgetan, und solange ich dabei nicht beleidigend werde oder gegen Gesetze, Regeln und Auflagen verstoße, ist das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung immer noch eines der Grundrechte hier in der BRD. Woher diese unterschwellige Feindseligkeit mir gegenüber? Hatten wir schonmal das Vergnügen? Nicht, dass ich wüsste...


----------



## Rotbart (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angler, Angeln und das Forum....*



G.B.Wolf schrieb:


> Das Board ist bei weitem nicht so objektiv und unparteiisch,





Wie kann denn ein Board parteiisch oder unparteieisch sein? Ein Forum ist ein Medium, das von denen lebt, die es nutzen.
Klar wirkt es parteiisch, wenn nur Verbandskritiken geäußert werden.

Aber - wieso äußern denn die Befürworter der derzeitigen Verbandspolitik, oder die Verbände gar selbst - nicht hier ihre Sicht der Dinge?

Der Vorwurf, dass das Board nicht objektiv sondern parteiisch wirkt, richtet sich also wohl eher an all jene "Verbandler", die da schweigen ... (oder stimmen sie etwa schweigend zu?).


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angler, Angeln und das Forum....*

Das ist hier doch alles nicht die Frage oder das Thema:
Hier gehts um die Definition Angler und wie wir das beim betreiben des Forums sehen.

Bleibt doch mal beim Thema und lasst euch nicht immer wieder ins Offtopic "verführen"...

Ihr könnt ja dazu ein Thema aufmachen, wenn ihr das für notwendig erachtet.

Danke...


----------



## Patrickkust (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Angeln und das Forum....*

ich denke, dass es keinen besseren Sport als Angeln gibt. Ich angel selber sehr lange.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angler, Angeln und das Forum....*

Tipp zur Diskussion bezüglich "Sport"Angler/Fischer etc.:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323665


----------

